# GTA SAN ANDREAS Jetpack Controls



## jdsf2010 (Aug 22, 2010)

I know how to do everything except lift off the ground. I can fly every other direction xcept that. HELP!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From http://www.gamefaqs.com/pc/924362-grand-theft-auto-san-andreas/faqs/38041


> I.7.l Jetpack Controls
> 
> *Left Shift Up*
> Spacebar Down
> ...


----------

